# Low back pain



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

Just looking for any insight other mtbers might have. Last summer I started having back pain that has settled into my lower back. Constant tightness but not at all debilitating. But it is aggravated by mountain biking. Which has lessened my desire to participate in what has been my favorite outdoor activity for 30 years. 

Boring details:
I’m 52 and have never had back pain before. I have been a mountain biker since my 20s. For 20 years it was really my only source of fitness. No stretching or weight training. At 45 I started trail running and hiking much more and biking a little less. At 50 I thru hiked the CT with normal aches and pains but I had trained well and my body (and back) held up just fine. 8 months later the back and neck pain started. Pretty bad for a few months now manageable. For the last year I have been working with a personal trainer and know I’m getting much stronger. Still hesitant to ride anything with hard climbs as that’s what strains my lower back. 

I’m planning on getting a bike fit and easing back into riding. Any tips from PTs, Chiropractors, other back pain sufferers?


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

One thing that helps me is to stand up and pedal when my low back starts giving me trouble. I do that until my knee starts hurting, then sit back down. Welcome to your Fifties.

The Foundation Back Book is a resource that has helped also.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Back sufferer here. A decades worth and just had a L4/L5 Laminectomy back in November so I'm no way recovered, yet. In fact, I still have significant pain issues but that's not what you're looking for.

What kind of stretching are you doing and how often. I've been through the gamut of "fixes" over 10 years. One thing you could be possibly experiencing is tight hamstrings and/or flexors creating an imbalance and possibly a pelvic tilt that is causing your pain. Another possibility is now that your 50's are here, facet arthropathy. That is a huge problem for me. HUGE! It fosters inflammation and lots of pain but in my case, riding a bike is helpful in relieving the pain during the ride but I still pay the price afterwards. At any rate, I "feel your pain" and wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 

Exactly where does the pain present itself and what limitations do you have because of it? Also, do you have a doctor involved, yet? A REAL one? X-rays and MRI's will tell the story.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I too have had bouts of chronic back pain for 15+ years. L3/L4 area; twisting with a travel bag is about the worst maneuver possible for me.

Riding a bike lessens the pain and frequency of a major pain episode (so bad that I cannot stand up straight for 2-3 days). One note here is to make sure your bike is setup correctly and fit to your needs which may be something a friend, bike shop or builder can provide more insight.

Stretching my hamstrings, quads along with gentile back exercises using an appropriately sized exercise ball are more than an ounce of prevention for me...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

One thing a lot of people don't know and associate with lower back pain is that sometimes it can be caused _(well actually a lot of the time)_ by tight hamstrings, legs and lack of glute engagement, so make sure that you're stretching properly and work on exercises that help engage and strengthen your glutes. I suffer from what you're describing and every time I do some planks and bridges to work the core and engage the glutes, it really helps.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

pine, get your back looked at to see what the issues are. I had back surgery in 2000 (Laminectomy L2 - S1). I've been dealing with it off and on since. I hit a local pain specialists at the Rothman Institute two years ago and she narrowed down the problems I've been having. Mine was my right side Sacroiliac Joint. Pain in the same spot, a burning type of pain which at times will stop me from what I'm doing. I'm headed back to the DR to see about getting my right hip loosened up since knee replacement surgery last April. This getting older isn't easy.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

58 here and mt biking for many years as well. The last 6-8 years I've had occasional lower back flare-ups but luckily I don't have a history of back problems. If I don't take some time to ensure my back muscles stay loose I'm asking for trouble. It's usually 'set off' by an especially intense day of either riding or skiing. I'm not talking just sore muscles...when it happens I can feel it coming on until an intense spasm type pain hits. When it does happen it lasts a few days and makes it hard to even bend over and tie my shoes. I have to take it easy and rest it for a few days until it goes away.

I have learned to manage it by stretching...not only before skiing or riding but also DURING. That ride up a cold chairlift will allow things to tighten up so I spend a couple minutes at the top re-stretching. On a typical 2-3 hour ride every now and then I stop to give my muscles a break from the same riding position and do some quick stretches to work the kinks out. 

I am considering adding a basic weight training routine for core and upper body because I seem to be getting my arse kicked more often from the same activities I've always loved. My mind still pushes me on the hill and on the trail but my body is pushing back more often than it used to.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Core work and stretching helps tremendously with lower back pain.


----------



## pinerider (Apr 6, 2004)

I appreciate all the feedback. Anyone have specific stretches that target the lumbar? I do hamstring stretches and various leg and hip stretching with my workouts but can’t find anything that gets to my lower back. Thanks.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

pinerider said:


> I appreciate all the feedback. Anyone have specific stretches that target the lumbar? I do hamstring stretches and various leg and hip stretching with my workouts but can't find anything that gets to my lower back. Thanks.


Meet Abi Carver. She's a lifesaver for low back pain sufferers that mtn bike. Here's one of her 15 minute work outs. Search "Abi Carver" on pinkbike.com and you'll see a myriad of her videos. I've been doing her work outs for a couple years and it helps greatly but my issues were beyond band-aids.

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/464232/


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

pinerider said:


> I appreciate all the feedback. Anyone have specific stretches that target the lumbar? I do hamstring stretches and various leg and hip stretching with my workouts but can't find anything that gets to my lower back. Thanks.


I am 61, have had lower back pain off an on since my 30s after a motorcycle crash and a torn hamstring. For me, these type work best. 



 The knee side to side stretches I also do sitting in a chair. I also see a chiropractor occasionally if I can't get it pop back into place my self. BUT, and a big BUT, I have had my back checked and I do not have any bulging or ruptured discs. If you go to a chiropractor, make sure it is a reputable one the takes xrays before doing any treatments.


----------



## nsd20463 (Jan 8, 2018)

One thing no one has mentioned is how high up your back you wear a hydration pack, if you wear one. My pack gave me lower back troubles on climbs until I learned I needed to let the pack ride much lower further down my back than I would have when hiking.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

pinerider said:


> I appreciate all the feedback. Anyone have specific stretches that target the lumbar? I do hamstring stretches and various leg and hip stretching with my workouts but can't find anything that gets to my lower back. Thanks.


A few years ago, I routinely visited my trusted PT who taught me these moves to alleviate lower back pain (McKenzie Method). The video is a bit cheesy, but you will see the moves that helped me strengthen mine. I'm also constantly cognizant of my bending and lifting, and immediately know if I'm not paying attention.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It's just the muscles on your lower back, on either side of the spine? Do you feel at all like there is a spinal component to the pain?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

If you ride a rigid single speed you will develop a bomb proof lower back. Forces you to stand and pedal a lot, which will have you up to speed (ie. no problems) in a season or two. I personally go up and down a 17 step stairway at least 50 times a day, sometimes before noon. Keeps my legs and lower back happy, even after a long winter of loafing a bit. Cheers!

edit: A PT trained in myofascial therapy would be a big plus if you are not currently symetrical, probably in one session. A symetrical body is a joy!


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Activation problem of the gluteal muscles - Part 1 

The gluteus maximus (the gluteus maximus) is the body's largest superficial muscle and plays an important role in just about any of the body's basic movements such as walking, running and lifting.



Functional Training Especially because of its enormous importance for many movements in everyday life and in sports, it is just as exciting and necessary to deal with how the function of the muscle changes due to pathologies or lack of or wrong movement. Both in rehabilitation after injuries, and generally when it comes to increasing the performance of an athlete to a higher level, it is therefore essential to recognize dysfunctions in the gluteal muscles and to know how they can be remedied by targeted training. The following article will first describe the functional anatomy of the gluteal muscles. Subsequently, the frequent phenomenon of deactivation of this muscle group, its reasons and possible consequences are described. The second part of the article describes how a deactivated or weakened buttock musculature can be detected. In addition, training recommendations and exercises for the described problem are presented.


Functional anatomy of the gluteus maximus and medius The gluteus maximus has its origins in the crista Iliaca (the iliac crest), the posterior superior iliac spine, the thoracolumbar fascia and the posterior surface of the sacrum (sacrum) and coccyx (coccyx) , Some fibers of the great gluteal muscle radiate into the iliotibial tract and run with it to the tibial tuberosity; others attach to the gluteal tuberosity of the femur. The gluteus maximus is the main extensor in the hip joint. In addition, he is responsible for the erection of the upper body and preventing the tilting of the pelvis (forward and lateral) in the stance phase. When walking, running, jumping he should avoid that the femur rotates inwards and thus a knee valgus would arise. Last but not least, it is indispensable for the lumbo-sacral stabilization through co-contraction with the psoas major muscle (Gibbons, 2005) and the stabilization of the sacroiliac joint through a "self-tensioning mechanism" (Snijders et al., 1993). Depending on the proportion, it is an abductor or adductor in the hip joint according to the respective fiber path.


The glueus medius originates from the outer surface of the ilium (ilium), the iliac crest (iliac crest), and the gluteal fascia and attaches to the greater trochanter of the femur. Its main function is to prevent lateral sinking of the pelvis in the stance phase, as well as the abduction or eccentric control of hip adduction together with the Tensor Fascia Latae (TFL) and the iliotibial band (ITB). It also allows for internal rotation and flexion or external rotation and extension of the hip joint, depending on the amount of muscle.

Deactivation of the gluteal muscles - reasons and consequences In the course of evolution, the buttock muscles of humans have become increasingly enlarged as they are needed to stabilize the trunk in an upright position and to avoid falling forward of the upper body during running and sprinting. Due to the increasingly inactive lifestyle of the past decades, in which we sit too much on our buttock muscles and do not activate them enough by going up (fast), climbing stairs and (correct) running and sprinting, this muscle group tends to stunt again. Frequently a "synergistic dominance" in two levels can be observed. "Synergistic dominance" refers to the phenomenon that one of the two occupies a dominant role in two muscle groups with overlapping subtasks (synergists). In the other muscle group it comes to a neuronal inhibition, a delayed activation to the complete neuronal shutdown and therefore to a weakening. This phenomenon occurs in the gluteal muscles on the one hand in the hip extension. Here, the hamstring muscles (muscles on the back of the thigh) often take over the function of the "Prime Movers", which is rather suboptimal due to their unfavorable starting point and leads to an overload of this muscle group and to a weakening and deactivation of the large buttock musculature. On the other hand, the phenomenon of synergistic dominance in hip abduction / outward rotation occurs. Hip abduction or the eccentric control of hip adduction is the task of the gluteus and tensor fascia latae (TFL) via the ilitibial ligament (ITB).

Inhibition of gluten by dominance of TFL and ITB Dominance of TFL and ITB leads to gluteal inhibition. An inactive gluteus is the main cause of a hardened iliotibial band. In turn, the strong pull on TFL and ITB leads to an external rotation of the tibia (internal rotation of the femur, knee goes medially) and this in turn results in extremely unfavorable (rotational) loads on the knee. If the body no longer manages to compensate for the existing dysfunction, it will report pain or injury to an overloaded structure. For example, patellofemoral pain syndrome, thigh back muscular injuries, ISG & LWS pain syndrome, and often groin pain due to congestion of the anterior structures are associated with neurally arrested and attenuated gluteal musculature. The above-described activation problem of the buttock musculature is by no means found only in inactive office people, but very often also in athletes, where the effects of dysfunctions are often even greater due to the high training volumes and intensities. In these, this activation problem not only results in increased susceptibility to injury, but also sub-optimal (rapid) force development. 

Summary Due to injury or an inactive lifestyle, a neuronal-inhibited and attenuated gluteal musculature is a commonly observed phenomenon. The gluteal muscles are of central importance for most movements in everyday life and sports, as they are responsible for the stability in the LWS-ISG area, in the hip and thus for the Beinachsenstabilität. As a result of the deactivation, there is overload on other structures - from pain to serious (new) injuries. Therefore, it is necessary as a trainer or therapist to recognize the poor control or lack of power of the buttocks muscles and compensate if necessary, the deficits through training. How this works in detail will be the subject of a soon following second article.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

Activation problem of the gluteal musculature - Part 2

As already described in the first part of the article, it is a widespread phenomenon among people with a rather passive lifestyle as well as among athletes, that there is a neuronal inhibition and, as a result, often a weakening of the gluteal muscles

Functional Training This dysfunction can have far-reaching consequences - from pain in another, overburdened structure, to more or less serious injuries. In addition to an increased susceptibility to injury, this problem also leads to some enormous losses in performance in terms of (rapid) force development, stability and speed. For this reason, it is essential for good therapists and trainers to recognize buttock dysfunctions and to know how to restore them.

Indications of an activation problem of the gluteal muscles The activation of the gluten can be disturbed in different ways. It can either be delayed (timing), not strong enough (intensity) or almost impossible to activate. After a supination trauma, for example, significantly delayed activation of the gluteal musculature compared to the control group and a reduced activation level were found (Bullock-Saxton et al., 1994). Surprisingly, the delayed activation was observed on both sides, not just the affected one. Whether or not there is an activation problem with a client or patient can be recognized by a trainer or therapist based on a few simple movements. First evidence of the gluteal muscles as a possible source of the problem already provide the typically occurring in this context injuries or pain such as muscular problems on the thigh back, lower back pain (LWS / ISG syndrome), non-specific, anterior knee pain, overloading the "strips" - adductor area and Runners' Knee (iliotibial band syndrome). These injuries should prompt a trainer or therapist to assist with the following movements to find out the cause of their movement screen. Ideally, the motion analysis is filmed to show the evaluation of the movements to the patient / patient on the tablet or PC.

Step forward with upper body rotation
The sports scientists and physiotherapists work with this test every day in our training and therapy center KörperBau (KÃ¶rperBau | KÃ¶rperBau), because in our experience it is a very simple and reliable tool to show an existing activation problem of the buttock muscles in terms of timing. The patient / patient stands hip-width and holds an elongated object (for example a stick, a bottle) with both hands with long arms at waist height in front of the body. He takes a small step (about a foot's length) forward and turns the upper body with the object over the front leg. The majority of the weight is shifted to the front leg, which remains slightly bent in the knee joint. The patient / patient repeats this movement five times, each time putting his legs back in the starting position and taking a new step forward. Afterwards the same thing is done on the other side. Ideally, the gluteal muscle is the first muscle to start when the foot touches the ground. If this is the case, the patient / patient stands stably on the front leg and can perform the movement fluidly without compensatory movements. If the gluteal muscles are not activated immediately, the level is unstable and evasive movements occur. The clearest indication of an inactivated buttock muscle is when the big toe and the inner edge of the front foot lift off or the client / patient completely loses his balance. Common compensatory movements include, for example, flexing the anterior knee joint more to use the quadriceps for better stabilization, such that the anterior foot is placed obliquely (usually the toe points inward) to increase the footprint for lateral stability or the center of gravity is shifted to the opposite side (shift).

One-legged jump
Especially for athletes, where it is extremely important for the sake of injury prevention and performance optimization that the buttock muscles are activated immediately and sufficiently strong when putting on the foot, a one-legged jump is ideal as a complementary test. The athlete jumps out of the one-leg stance about 40 cm and lands 90 ° in the direction of the ankle (for example jumping with the right - jumping up, jumping forwards, turning 90 ° to the right and landing on the right). If the glutes of the ankle are activated too late when jumping off and especially when landing, the leg axis can not be held and it evades into the knee valgus position. Medial knee collapse is a common injury mechanism for, for example, internal ligament or anterior cruciate ligament ruptures.

Squats
Double-legged squats can provide us with information on both the activation and strength problem of the gluteal muscles. If there is a delayed activation of the gluteal muscles, this usually becomes evident when the knee joints are briefly moved inwards during the eccentric phase. By that time, apparently only the quadriceps were active. The back muscle chain is switched to at a certain depth to help the muscles on the thigh front. In the case of squats, it can be seen that there is a problem with the strength of the posterior muscle chain, as the knees generally move inward during movement or the upper body is bent far forward, as the power of the posterior muscle chain is insufficient to support it. Last but not least, the testimony of the client / patient where he feels the exercise also provides us with information about which muscle groups (not) work. For example, if the trainer only feels the calf and the thigh back - but not the buttock muscles - in the one-legged deadlift, the reason may be either a wrong exercise or a deactivated buttock muscles.

Indications of a strength problem of the gluteal muscles If an activation problem has been present for some time, or if the trainee has a rather passive lifestyle, then there is usually also a power deficit. With the two-legged squat one can recognize this as described above at the Valgusposition of the knee joints and a forward leaning upper body. In addition, one can observe from the side that the "pelvis runs along early," i.e., that the lumbar spine lordosis can not be held long. The reason for this is usually that the train of the Ischios - due to a weak synergist (in our case buttock muscles) - is very high and therefore the pelvis is pulled into the erection (train of the ischial tuberosity down the iliac pelvis, lower back becomes flat). With the one-legged squats a muscular deficit of the buttock musculature becomes even clearer. If the gluteal muscles are too weak compared to the quadriceps, internal rotation of the femur and thus inward bending of the knee joint can not be prevented and / or the pelvis tilts laterally. If there is a power shortage, the exerciser is not able to avoid the compensation movement despite concentrated execution.

Exercises to activate and strengthen the gluteal muscles If one of the tests described above was conspicuous, targeted exercises should activate the gluteal muscles, optimize the activation pattern and then strengthen the weakened muscles as needed. If a client / patient does not or only with great difficulty manages to activate and activate his buttock muscles with these exercises, a good physiotherapist must be consulted. This must clarify to what extent possibly the N. gluteus inferior and superior are disturbed in their course to the target organ muscle. If there is a dysfunction of these nerves - mostly due to a narrowing of other structures - this must be eliminated first. Only then can the sports scientist / trainer continue to work with the patient / client to activate and strengthen this muscle group. This is an example that shows that for optimal care of the patient / client it is extremely important that therapy and training go hand in hand, as is the case in our Bodybuilding Center. Following is a small selection of exercises to reactivate and strengthen the gluteal muscles that we use in our center.

Reaches The first exercise is very easy and complete with anyone. The customer starts hip-width and takes a small step with left to the front. He shifts the weight on the front, slightly bent leg and shows with his right hand far forward and down to the ground. The pelvis remains tilted throughout the movement (the back should not become round). The customer straightens up and goes back to the starting position. As a variation and to achieve an increased activation of the lateral buttock musculature, the arm can also be stretched diagonally over the front leg forwards and downwards. First, all repetitions of the same side are done before the leg and arm are changed.

Ideally, this movement activates the entire posterior muscle chain from the beginning. Customers or patients with dysfunctions initially feel the pull only in the ischios and partly in the calf muscles. As the number of repetitions increases, it is normal to observe that the train continues to move back up until it eventually arrives at the buttock muscles. For some exercisers, however, it takes a lot of repetitions (sometimes over 100). These are then run on the day in sets of 10 to 20 runs. As training progresses, clients / patients will feel the activation of the glutes earlier, until it becomes noticeable at some point from the first repetition.

Crossover Reaches
In the second exercise, the customer / patient makes a step (about 40 to 50 cm) with the left leg diagonally to the right front. The main load comes on the front leg, where the toes point straight forward and the knee is slightly bent. The client / patient stretches both arms in extension of the upper body diagonally to the right front up, leaving the pelvis tilted again. The position is held for two to three seconds before returning to the starting position and repeating the exercise.

This exercise should feel the exerciser in the left gluteal muscles - by the slightly rotated hip a little more the lateral parts. Also, this exercise is performed in sets of 10 to 20 repetitions each side until the customer / patient not only feels the muscles of the calf, the thigh back and the lower back, but also the buttocks muscles.
These two exercises are two very effective methods of re-activating the gluteal muscles, and should always help to strengthen them. Only in this way can it be ensured that the optimal movement pattern is restored and that during strengthening the right musculature is addressed and thus strengthened. Last but not least it helps in the reactivation of the gluteal muscles to improve the awareness of the exerciser for it. The more he knows which muscle he should activate when, and the more consciously he pays attention to the exercise, the greater the effects. Therefore, the success of such training depends enormously on a precise instruction from us as a trainer and therapist.

Exercises with the miniband 
In addition, almost all exercises with a miniband, where the miniband is fastened above the knees or at the hocks, are also suitable for activating the gluteal muscles. Examples include the duck walk forwards, backwards and sideways or normal two-legged squats. Especially for athletes, where it is particularly important that the timing of the buttocks activation optimally fit, are two-and especially one-legged jumps with miniband above the knee extremely effective and functional. In the starting position, the exerciser stands on one leg, the other leg is bent at about 90 ° and abducted, so that the miniband is on tension. With the jump variants and increases the imagination of the trainer / therapist knows no limits (forward, backward, laterally, zigzag, with rotation, etc.). Care must be taken to ensure that the band is always taut during the takeoff as well as during the landing phase and that the leg axis is maintained. For the strengthening of the weakened buttocks musculature, all known functional leg strengthening exercises with emphasis on the hip extension are suitable. Stand-up exercises in standing are most functional for most exercisers. In a review study by Reiman et al. (2012) The exercises proved to be step-up forward, one-legged deadlift and one-legged squats as those exercises with the

highest activation level of gluten. Two strengthening exercises that we like to use are the one-legged squats and the one-legged goodmornings, each with a miniband. By pulling the miniband medially, we can automatically achieve a multiple activation of the lateral gluteal muscles, as these try to avoid the internal rotation of the femur and thus an X-Beinstellun g.

Summary
Dysfunctions of the gluteal activation problems and / or power deficits - are the cause of a variety of pain and injuries. However, with a simple movement analysis and some experience, any trainer or therapist can identify the type of dysfunction. The results of this movement analysis serve as the basis for training or therapy. The exercises described above are a selection of exercises to correct the problem.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^ TL,DR but I know where it's going. There are some videos on Youtube that I'd guess will pop up in a search for "glute activation". I forget how I stumbled on the concept but it was somewhere in my quest to relieve my severe issues. 

There are some easy tests the videos will show on how to test your activation and it's quite an eye opener when you do it. It's truly amazing at how other muscles, because of imbalances, will kick in instead of the one that really should be doing the work. I experienced it first hand and can heartily recommend looking into it and giving it some serious thought.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Lots of pushups did the trick for my lower back pain.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

SeaBass_ said:


> Lots of pushups did the trick for my lower back pain.


Hmmmm.....planking and arm strength at the same time. Nice concept I should try, needing work in both areas


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Long term back pain sufferer here stemming from a bad motorcycle accident at the age of 23. I had a great chiropractor for many years that helped and taught me a lot. When I moved all that went out the window and I basically stopped using chiropractors about 11 years ago due to bad experiences. 

Dead lifts and stretching (especially the IT band for lower back) would more or less keep my back healthy but not pain free. I was still in varying degrees of pain from slight discomfort to this really sucks and would completely throw my back out at least once a year. My back was a constant issue if I sat or layed the wrong way for an extended period of time etc. Long rides would make my back stiff but manageable. 

Well, that all changed when I added Quercetin to my supplement stack. It came on slow over about a month untill I was virtually issue free. So slow infact I didn't attribute anything to it untill I ran out and my back reverted to it's normal crotchety self. Infact I only had a slight inkling after I started taking it again and got the same results. Only after long term use and my back issues all but fully going away did I appreciate any possible correlation. Interestingly I didn't fully understand why untill well after the fact reading some studies on what quercetin does to your nerves, basically strengthening and building the myelin sheath. Taking quercetin is the single best thing I have ever done for my back. I don't have to stay on top of stretches etc. anymore and my back has never felt better.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

Not 50+ here, but recognize the back issues. Often indeed related to stretching/glute activation. If you notice it more when you put the power down (sprints, climbing) probably related to that and all the exercises above do wonders.
For me personally it seemed to be a mobility problem in my lower back which i noticed afyter long rides. stretch each morning 10 seconds (sorta yoga sungazing move) and problem gone. Just finished my first 200 km endurance ride with zero issues.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Unless you have a fracture/tear, dislocation, tumor and the like, the area that hurts isn't where the problem is. Where you have your symptom is where the most mechanical stress or compensation is occurring for something going on somewhere else. The body is a single synchronous unit which means it works together at the same time. You can't do one thing to one area without effecting another area. I see this each and every day with my patients. Sure, you can get relief and feel differently by treating the compensation, stretching, doing exercises, etc.. Problem is that it typically isn't a muscle problem, it's a structural/mechanical problem. By doing everything but correcting structural shifts PROPERLY (there is a reason I capitalized that word) you are actually weakening the body over the long run which will lead to further issues. PM me and I will be happy to further discuss what is most likely the cause of your pain. I'm 54, ski in the winter, work out 6 days a week and bike the rest of the year. No issues. It's not luck, genes, etc.. Fortunately I have been able to have my body treated properly over the years and this is what I do in my practice.


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

pinerider said:


> I'm planning on getting a bike fit and easing back into riding. Any tips from PTs, Chiropractors, other back pain sufferers?


If I was a doctor, I wouldn't even reply to your post because if I haven't examined you, it would be unethical to lend advice. Your in luck, though. I'm neither a doctor, nor do I play one on tv.

Let me start by stating that the Emperor has no clothes. At the risk of being labeled a heretic, I'll come out and say it: Cycling is rotten exercise. You stay scrunched over for extended periods of time, only using very limited muscle groups over a very limited range of motion. It will turn you into a twisted, hunched over cripple unless you do something to counteract cycling's effects.



One of the effects of cycling is that you build up a lot of leg muscles when you're hammering up those hills. But your hip flexors just relax, getting shorter and shorter.

The result is that when you stand, your short hip flexors pull your body a little forward. You see this a lot in sedentary older people. To restore equilibrium, your back muscles have to pull extra hard to get you upright. Your back muscles are firing all the time, putting extra pressure on your spine. Fatigue and inflammation result.

The solution is to stretch out those hip flexors. All cyclists can benefit from this. I'll leave it to your google and youtube prowess to figure out the best exercise for you.

When doing exercises of this type, a common mistake is to achieve greater motion by allowing the pelvis to rotate. Instead, do the stretch to the best of your ability, then consciously rotate your pelvis in a... sort of a sexy forward humping direction. You'll feel your hip flexors getting just a little extra stretch. This is what you're looking for.

That's enough prose for one night. Good luck.


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

I was flipping through articles and found this one that might be of interest

https://theconversation.com/best-way-to-avoid-back-pain-lift-heavy-things-93702

I have seen that cyclelicious has posted quite a threat about her crossfit program and from this article, it seems that it one great way to get rid of lower back pain.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Some of the above stretching (hip flexors mainly) and scooting my saddle forward as little as half an inch or so helped my rare lower back issues. Scooted my saddle up to where it is on my road bike and haven't had one flare-up, even with a backpack almost up to my neck. Changing your hip angle even the slightest can have a big impact.


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Meet Abi Carver. She's a lifesaver for low back pain sufferers that mtn bike. Here's one of her 15 minute work outs. Search "Abi Carver" on pinkbike.com and you'll see a myriad of her videos. I've been doing her work outs for a couple years and it helps greatly but my issues were beyond band-aids.
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/464232/


And she is hot.


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

Same here - 50...doing stuff all my life - no back issues. Started about 45...started doing yoga and a lot of stretching with some improvement - have done some of the Bike James workouts for strength and mobility. Then my wife sent me this - after about two weeks/6 20 min sessions was much improved...added some glute strengthening to it but this has worked for me.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

b622r said:


> And she is hot.


Well.....there's THAT.


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

Find a Nautilus Cafe that has a MedX machine. It's designed/built for lumbar strength.

Find your range of motion, set the weight to where 10-12 reps is all you can take. Once a week. You get to where you are doing 16-17 reps, add weight in small increments until 8-12 is max effort. 
Repeat as needed.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

pinerider said:


> Last summer I started having back pain that has settled into my lower back. Constant tightness but not at all debilitating. But *it is aggravated by mountain biking*.


Tilt the nose of your saddle down a couple MMs and start from there. It will rotate your pelvis forward and help alleviate some stress on your lower back. I read this in Bicycling Magazine for roadies but in a full susp. MTB your saddle tilts up even more so during rear suspension compression. Worked for me.

Also like mentioned earlier stretch your hamstrings. Not before a ride but a couple times throughout the day. Tight hammies pulls on your hips, stressing your lower back.

Finally keep a watch on your midsection. It's the job of your abs and obliques to support your upper torso, not your lower back.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

pinerider said:


> I appreciate all the feedback. Anyone have specific stretches that target the lumbar? I do hamstring stretches and various leg and hip stretching with my workouts but can't find anything that gets to my lower back. Thanks.


A strong core will help your back also. Planks, ab workouts, etc will help. My back gets sore on rides over an hour sometimes too so I associate that with fatigue and need to work on getting stronger, doing more long rides with more rest in between.


----------



## detsortehul (Jun 25, 2007)

Some report shorter crank arms to help on lower back pain. Worth a try?


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I ruptured a disk in 1969 working in the WPI cafeteria. Surgery followed and I've had two more surgeries over the years along with three bad incidents that didn't result in surgery. After the last incident, I got some physical therapy that aimed to strengthen the band of muscles around my stomach. This did help.

Then, after a severe foot injury, I got really serious about mountain biking. However, respiratory issues limit my ability to climb so I hike a bike most even moderate climbs. Pushing the bike transfers the force from my feet through my midsection through my shoulders to my hands pushing the bike. This force has really strengthened my mid section (core) so that I've now had two decades of little or no back pain after many years of aches, referred pain, and muscle spasms.

The lesson is not to push uphill while your friends grouse at the top of the hill. It's to do things that strengthen that band of muscles around the central core. A physical therapist should be able to give exercises that work these muscles. 

I hope that this helps because back pain is a real buzz kill and mtb is the center of the universe (more or less after skiing and just before sex).


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

A bit more thinking (dangerous stuff that thinking)

Biking may not be what is hurting your lower back. Something as simple as putting the bike on the rack may be hurting your back. Then, anything that uses your back will aggravate that injury. The worst back upheaval in the last 20 years came after I pulled a 20 lb box of diatomaceous earth from a lower shelf at home depot. Have you done something that would have pissed off your back recently? The MTB issues may be collateral damage.

Also, using a weight belt or a tight 1 1/2" leather belt while lifting (like your bike onto the rack or over a fence) can help a lot.


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

Do squats, dead lifts, kettlebell swing and squats. Did i already mention squats?
Do all exercises regularily, with less weight but a lot of repetitions.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I second the calls for core strength training and stretching (I keep it simple - planks, pushups and curls along with some yoga). Also, a bike fit is never a bad idea if you are having recurring pain. Lastly, I recently switched to flat pedals after many years with clipless. The ergonomics of flat pedals (including foot placement being more in the center than at the ball of the feet) has changed my positioning and, especially when climbing, creates a more upright stance that is kinder on my lower back. In general, the flats have made me a more skilled rider as well.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

Another Vote for Abi Yoga 15 and weights. It takes time but well worth it to keep pedaling the bike and enjoy it instead of being in pain.


----------



## b622r (Sep 20, 2006)

Lots of good advice...I got better results with strength training AND yoga...now I notice anything from yard work to cleaning the tires on the car...I don't wince.


----------



## lindaket (Jul 7, 2021)

Hm.. You really shouldn't underestimate the pain, it could develop into something much worse. After checking with the doctor I could recommend this for helping with the pain.


----------



## Skymonkey (Mar 12, 2014)

The cause of back pain isn't always the same for everyone. Might not be the bike, but what you're doing off the bike. One discectomy at L5/S1 13 years ago and struggled with pain subsequently until I worked on proper form on my workouts and daily routines.

Check out Stuart McGill's Back Mechanic.....



Amazon.com


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

Timely that this old thread popped up. Been working through my own back pain. I've had the dull pain across my lower back, like standing on concrete in bad shoes for hours feeling, for probably 10 years on and off, typically from standing too much, yard work, etc. Lately it's been post ride. The comment above about "could be something like lifting the bike onto the rack"...bingo! That's me. Once I get that dull ache going, then a quick reach across my body to catch something I knocked off the counter or even as simple as putting the toilet seat down with my right arm would trigger the sharp spasm in my right side lower back. Once I did that, I was toast for a few days. Lately a few days has turned into a few weeks and now somewhat perpetual dancing around the issue daily. Sitting feels great, being ON the bike feels great! It's afterward that things start to tighten up. Apparently driving 1.5 hours to Flagstaff, throwing gear on, immediately climbing for 45 minutes, riding for 2.5 hours, throwing everything back in the truck and driving home 1.5 hours without any stretching, isn't a good idea at 54 years old?

Went to a recommended chiro, no x-ray, minor consultation, girl hooks me up to e-stim for a few minutes. "Doctor" comes in, puts me in a prison sex position and starts "adjusting" me (I've never been to a chiro before). Needless to say, I took the advice of another friend and went directly to a spinal orthopedic physician, got an x ray and actual PT...essentially addressing the issues discussed here...muscle tightness, lack of hip and glute strength, proper stretching (vs. my version). My legs have always been proportionally larger and stronger vs my upper body. I had a severe MTB crash in 2005, compound tib/fib, 3 months no weight bearing, 6 months in immobilizer, lots of atrophy in my left broken leg, never did return to full size or strength. My broken leg has little cartilage so hiking or even walking long distances is no bueno. BUT, I can ride all day! So I've been out of balance for the better part of 16 years, favoring my right leg, right side. Just started cycling again in 2018, training indoors, etc. thus pushing the imbalance even further. Fingers crossed...I'm on the right path!


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

Didn't read every single post here, but did see mention of core strengthening and stretching. For us "older" timers it really does make a difference pre-workout, riding, running, skiing, etc. You can be in great physical condition and still hurt yourself or suffer fatigue if you don't stretch or hydrate properly.

I also see a lot of people riding incorrectly sized or fitted bikes. I hate to see someone stretched out "reaching" for their bars. That's a low back killer for sure. Or others who don't have seat height adjusted properly. Locking their knees or bowing their hips on an extremely low saddle. They exert themselves, then come home and suffer which becomes a negative association with something that in actuality is great fun and good for them. Sometimes I help, as these are often people who don't carry tools or have never been fitted or shown the comfort and benefits of a properly fitted bike.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 3, 2018)

pinerider said:


> Just looking for any insight other mtbers might have. Last summer I started having back pain that has settled into my lower back. Constant tightness but not at all debilitating. But it is aggravated by mountain biking. Which has lessened my desire to participate in what has been my favorite outdoor activity for 30 years.
> 
> Boring details:
> I'm 52 and have never had back pain before. I have been a mountain biker since my 20s. For 20 years it was really my only source of fitness. No stretching or weight training. At 45 I started trail running and hiking much more and biking a little less. At 50 I thru hiked the CT with normal aches and pains but I had trained well and my body (and back) held up just fine. 8 months later the back and neck pain started. Pretty bad for a few months now manageable. For the last year I have been working with a personal trainer and know I'm getting much stronger. Still hesitant to ride anything with hard climbs as that's what strains my lower back.
> ...


Going to state the obvious but seeing a doctor may be the first real good thing to consider. From there they can make recommendations to see other doctors/practitioners.

Second is how you are built. If you have a gut (not suggesting you have one), a compression waist band can help support your abs and keep the stress off your back. Motrin (ibuprofen) is a common OTC pain med that can help but when you have really bad pain, it may not do much. Working on your ab fitness is a good project to work on, and if you have a gut (it's okay to have one, I'm sure we all earned it from being workers, dads, etc.) incorporating a consistent training regiment to shrink our mid section and get it firmed up can help in the long term.

For me, I have cumulative pain/injuries from being in the service for decades. I go into a specialist once every 6 months for a steroidal shot into my lower back but my situation is worse than most due to the narrowing of the spinal joints, so the shot shrinks the nerves to make it seem like there's more space than there is (sciatica). I hope you don't need this because for me, it involves 5-6 smaller shots to numb the area before they stab me with the big one with the medicine deep into my L3/L4 area.


----------



## escrowdog (Oct 26, 2018)

b622r said:


> Same here - 50...doing stuff all my life - no back issues. Started about 45...started doing yoga and a lot of stretching with some improvement - have done some of the Bike James workouts for strength and mobility. Then my wife sent me this - after about two weeks/6 20 min sessions was much improved...added some glute strengthening to it but this has worked for me.


THIS!! Thank you for posting! For ME this is video/workout exactly what I needed and sadly exposed how truly poor my core strength was! Been doing it about a week now!






When I first started riding again in the fall of 2018, I also got a Peloton in Dec 2018 and some adjustable dumbbells and quite my gym membership. I fall into the exact category of "rides and hour in the morning, sits all day (desk, car, etc) does a couple of 2 or 3 hour outdoor rides, limited weight training if any" because you know, I'm in "good shape" because I can ride a few hours without dying. I've always had big legs and didn't want to make them any bigger so I've for the most part skipped leg day. But, what I didn't realize is even though I wasn't directly doing leg days at the gym, I was mixing in SOME leg press, back extensions, roman chair, tricep push ups, ab work, etc. So when I went to PT a few weeks ago after seeing a spinal ortho, they immediately started bending me the other direction...back flexation exercises, body weight squats, band around the knees and doing side steps, bridges, etc. Then I started the video above and that added in the obliques, abs and some more compound yoga type moves. I also remeasured myself on my Ripley V4 when I was in Arizona last week, slid the seat back a little more, lowered the seat a touch and really focused on using my glutes and hams for power, reserving the quads for the steep, keep the front down, pushes. I guess I just didn't realize I wasn't activating my glutes at all really and didn't realize it was something I needed to practice.

As mentioned above, LOTS of different issues with backs and muscles, many different issues discussed in this short thread. Go see a spinal orthopedic surgeon and get a proper evaluation. I feel like I'm at least on the right path in understanding and controlling my symptoms.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

Antimatter said:


> For me, I have cumulative pain/injuries from being in the service for decades. I go into a specialist once every 6 months for a steroidal shot into my lower back but my situation is worse than most due to the narrowing of the spinal joints, so the shot shrinks the nerves to make it seem like there's more space than there is (sciatica). I hope you don't need this because for me, it involves 5-6 smaller shots to numb the area before they stab me with the big one with the medicine deep into my L3/L4 area.


I had a serious back injury about 6 years ago due to basketball, I was half paralyzed, crawling on floor and felt I was doomed for life. Went through a big-needle spinal steroid shot before considering a back surgery. After the shot doctor said 'young man' in similar case will likely come back for a shot every 6 months, I was 50 yr old so he expect the drug will relief my pain less than 6 months... Then I start swimming.
Fortunately I have a house pool to cool and relief stress and pain, I also signed up with local pool club to swim at lease 10 laps 3 days a week. Not only that I got enough cardio without risk of hurting myself again, the stretch motion between arms and legs really helped to open my disks' spacing naturally. After 12 months I was back to normal activities and never have to call my doctor for another steroid shot again. I might be just lucky but I can really tell the difference that my back stress and pain are gone every time I finished my swimming routine, The key is to swim for longer duration so whole body muscles stretch harder to keep floating, in the process the spine disk naturally expanded.


----------



## NewmAmmy (Apr 24, 2021)

Have a great day Skymonkey! Most healthcare providers recognize massage therapy as a legitimate aid for lower back pain and an effective adjunct to lower back treatments. Fifty-four percent of healthcare providers say they will encourage their patients to pursue massage therapy in addition to medical treatment. I had massive pain in my back for two months, so by the doctor's suggestion, I decided to go to erotic massage London services to cure my pain. The professional massage helped me a lot in dealing with my problem.


----------



## Alevul (1 mo ago)

Hi there! This is not reply, I just a new guy in this forum. I want to share the problem and experience of solving it. A few years ago, my family vacationed in the Austrian Alps. And I had a bad story - mountain biking and hiking caused acute back pain. At the local hospital, I had an MRI and found a serious problem in the lumbar region. See picture - left side. And in 10 days they brought me to my senses. See the picture - the right side. If you're interested in how, please get in touch.


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

ouch


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

Started my lower back pain in 1990 l3 ruptured. Best exercise for my back very simple. pelvic *tilt alternate weight between legs. Use both legs and add time if you one leg is painful. If you can’t support weight on one leg for a few seconds get busy you are weak. Get to a minute with one leg all is good. Saved me from fusion in 2004. *


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

What is this tilt?

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

rod9301 said:


> What is this tilt?
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Lay flat on your back. Pull your knees up, raise your but off the ground as high you can with little pain, lift a leg off of ground. If currently in pain just shift weight from leg to leg or leave but just off the ground. If you can’t support your weight with one leg you need this exercise. This exercise really has made a difference for my lower back problems. Hope it helps.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hard to imagine someone in shape not being able to do this.

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

rod9301 said:


> Hard to imagine someone in shape not being able to do this.
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Just simple advice. Pretty easy don’t do it if it’s not for you.


----------



## Hammy-56 (27 d ago)

With all due respect- don’t take advice from strangers on the internet.

I say this because there can be so many reasons for your back pain.

I speak from many years of experience of trying to find the source of my pain. I wont go into the long boring details, but I had more visits to chiropractors than I care to remember.

Stretching can actually make things much worse. Especially static stretching. Again- I speak from experience.

Do what I finally did after far too long- go see a good physical therapist who can actually find out WHY you’re back is hurting.
My PT gave me my life back.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

rod9301 said:


> Hard to imagine someone in shape not being able to do this.
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


It is hard to imagine. But the miracles that our bodies are allows them to compensate for problem muscles by overusing other muscles sometimes.  And over time the results can be crazy.

I've been riding my mtb 5-7 hours a week for about years. I also have had hip flexor issues for apparently quite some time, though the issue showed itself as hamstring pain and tightness so I spent years stretching my hamstrings until my chiro, out of frustration, sent me to a masseuse who immediately started talking about my psoas being my problem. So I worked on stretching and exercising to that end.

But after a few years of more biking with little back pain, I felt like I was out of balance and figured it was lack of lateral exercise because most of my exercise is on the bike. I went to a PT, and lo and behold, I couldn't balance on one foot/leg for even 10 seconds...I had no idea, because I hadn't tried that in years. Lots of time on bosu ball and one legged squats and clamshells just to get the glute medius active (and associated stabilizers) again. Long story longer, the point is that I had been compensating the neglect and lack of strength in the glute medius by overusing and over developing muscles in ways they weren't meant.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Interesting. I balance on one foot every day in the shower. One foot, then i look right, left, up and down a couple of times, which challenges the balance.
Also, walking, any time i see a curb, it anything narrow, i walk on it to challenge my balance.
And balance can be improved. I do it mostly for my Backcountry skiing, where i often have to walk on narrow rocky ridges, with skis on my backpack and in ski boots.


Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Seriously. TLDR. Go see a Dr and hope they can pin point the pain. Bike set up obviously is causing problems. I have degenerative disk and pay for it the next day. But it doesn’t seem to bother me while I ride. Oh well. Learn to live with it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I’m 55 and have back pain pretty much daily but about the only time I don’t is when I’m biking. Thank god.


----------



## JeepRage (Oct 7, 2017)

pinerider said:


> Just looking for any insight other mtbers might have. Last summer I started having back pain that has settled into my lower back. Constant tightness but not at all debilitating. But it is aggravated by mountain biking. Which has lessened my desire to participate in what has been my favorite outdoor activity for 30 years.
> 
> Boring details:
> I’m 52 and have never had back pain before. I have been a mountain biker since my 20s. For 20 years it was really my only source of fitness. No stretching or weight training. At 45 I started trail running and hiking much more and biking a little less. At 50 I thru hiked the CT with normal aches and pains but I had trained well and my body (and back) held up just fine. 8 months later the back and neck pain started. Pretty bad for a few months now manageable. For the last year I have been working with a personal trainer and know I’m getting much stronger. Still hesitant to ride anything with hard climbs as that’s what strains my lower back.
> ...


See a doctor. My back got bad/worse during pandemic. I blamed more desk time and tried stretching it away.

Turns out I have scoliosis that was never caught, or onset late in life. Core exercises help me. Luckily biking keeps it feeling loose, but some days are just bad, and I know if I do much I'm going to throw it out. 

Sent from my Pixel 7 using Tapatalk


----------

